# High Blood Pressure



## lycan Venom

My primary care physician wants to put me on bloodnpressure medication. Apparently the past 4-6 years I have had increasing blood pressure rates. The past 2-3 years the doctor has been concerned but told me to get a divorce, take a vacation from the family, leave the stressful situation I am, etc.. but this time the Md. prescribed medication. I am reluctant to take it before doing some research. Just curious if any one of the old timers can chime in with experience.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Hi LV, hav u tried other ways to reduce the blood pressure? like cardio, taking supplements that might reduce BP(eg. carditone)  ? 

a good read here 
https://www.facebook.com/deanstm/posts/1708638039439665


----------



## Elvia1023

What medication has he prescribed to you? What is your usual bp reading?


----------



## asto

Personally I’m on blood pressure medication, 80mg telmisartan daily, and it has been nothing but positives for me. Curious what he was prescribed as well


----------



## aon1

I don't know about the meds but if your not wanting to run them there is supps that do work. I do a drink with breakfast that work well for me. If you want let me know and I get the recipe from the wife but there's several good ones out there.


----------



## Midwest1

How do you like telmisartan? I hear good feedback.


----------



## squatster

Mine gets high on a cycle but my cholesterol stays a little high year round - it's in the low 300's right now- he prescribed a Staton but I hadn't done it yet


----------



## *Bio*

squatster said:


> Mine gets high on a cycle but my cholesterol stays a little high year round - it's in the low 300's right now- he prescribed a Staton but I hadn't done it yet



To the OP, I take 100mg Losartan.

You have to get that number down!  You will have atherosclerosis.  Not sure how old you are but if you're over 40 with cholesterol like that, it's time to get your Calcium Score!  Get the CT done and see where you're at.  I'm actually having mine done next week on the 30th.

I have an auto immune disease (inflammatory disease) and I'll be 52 next month.  I have a friend who is 65.  He's thin works out, does cardio, walks and hikes.  He has Type II diabetes (inflammatory disease).  In November I told him about the CT scan to get his Calcium Score.  He was interested and got it done.  Under 100 is normal...his score was 2,175!!  One artery was 100% blocked and two others were "significantly blocked."  One was a Widow Maker!  It turned out they couldn't put stents in.  He had a triple bypass a month ago.  Had he not had the test, he probably wouldn't have made it out of this year.  BTW, and this is important, he had no symptoms!!  His cardiologist told him if he had a heart attack, he wouldn't have survived.  They want his cholesterol between 50 and 70.  His son had the test done plus blood work.  His score was 0 and cholesterol was 179.  The doctors also want his cholesterol to be between 50 and 70.  They said at 179 you will eventually get atherosclerosis.  

So, IMHO, people in this lifestyle and especially those who have inflammatory disease need to get this test done!


----------



## squatster

I'm 53 now


----------



## Infantry87

My dad ended up with a widow maker and the name said it all. Cholesterol and BP go hand in hand. Bodies can take a lot of punishment but one wrong thing with the heart and that’s all it takes 




*Bio* said:


> To the OP, I take 100mg Losartan.
> 
> You have to get that number down!  You will have atherosclerosis.  Not sure how old you are but if you're over 40 with cholesterol like that, it's time to get your Calcium Score!  Get the CT done and see where you're at.  I'm actually having mine done next week on the 30th.
> 
> I have an auto immune disease (inflammatory disease) and I'll be 52 next month.  I have a friend who is 65.  He's thin works out, does cardio, walks and hikes.  He has Type II diabetes (inflammatory disease).  In November I told him about the CT scan to get his Calcium Score.  He was interested and got it done.  Under 100 is normal...his score was 2,175!!  One artery was 100% blocked and two others were "significantly blocked."  One was a Widow Maker!  It turned out they couldn't put stents in.  He had a triple bypass a month ago.  Had he not had the test, he probably wouldn't have made it out of this year.  BTW, and this is important, he had no symptoms!!  His cardiologist told him if he had a heart attack, he wouldn't have survived.  They want his cholesterol between 50 and 70.  His son had the test done plus blood work.  His score was 0 and cholesterol was 179.  The doctors also want his cholesterol to be between 50 and 70.  They said at 179 you will eventually get atherosclerosis.
> 
> So, IMHO, people in this lifestyle and especially those who have inflammatory disease need to get this test done!


----------



## lycan Venom

Sorry guys, I've been dealing with a lot of family issues. Shit has taken a toll on my mentally and physically. The Dr.'s office & medical insurance kept dicking me around with oncology visits and surgery, so I never got around to taking the meds as Indidnt want to take them or like the doctor. I'll be 35 in July. Blood pressure is always 160's with a resting heart rate of 110+.

Im sure it's diet, PEDS/AAS, and stress of 5 kids (1 special needs), school, wife's b.s. and overall life. Im sure it is the lack of Vitamin D in my body as it was basically null.

I'll respond with more details when I can. I appreciate all of the responses guys


----------



## lycan Venom

So I just got back home after a 6 day hospital stay. I had pericarditis and rhab***yolysis. My Troponin, creatine kinase and some other things (enzymes/proteins) were the highest levels any of the cardio & hospotalist M.D's have ever seen. I was popping meds for heart rate, blood pressure, anxiety, heart burn and aspirin. My kidneys, heart and liver were taxed and I was at the point of ICU if I didn't get myself to an e.r. when I did. The doctors said I was too young for a heart attack and blamed jiujitsu and too intensive workouts with being severely dehydrated. 

It probably didn't help I popped a prescribed aderal for my adhd too. Never had an issue before. It has been a stressful past 4 months and the day it happened was among one of the most stressful days I had. I really blame stress and dehydration but my lack to take the high blood pressure meds. 

Just an update for everyone.  It wasn't clear if i had permanent heart damage as the ecg and sonograms showed a strong heart but the doctor said there was irrevocable damage for sure, but only time will tell because I weakened my heart for life.


----------



## vpiedu

hey LV, we are keeping our positive and healing energies and prayers out there for you and your family. i had similar issues before and once i quit my ritalin for my adhd and seriously began to cut sugar and carbs from my diet i did see a noticeable improvement. i hope you find the things that help ease stress a little and i promise brother we are pulling for you here. 

VP


----------



## lycan Venom

Thank you. No more energy drink, coffee or pre-workout drinks. No more adhd meds and no ephedrine for allergies. My heart still hurts and beats awkwardly taking my breath away. It kills me looking at my dinning room gym are and not being able to work out. Just a brisk walk or a quickie with the wife leaves me out of breath and chest pounding.

This shit sucks but it is what it is. Just looking forward to changing my diet and slowly getting back working out next month hopefully.


----------



## d2r2ddd

LV, take it slow ... wishing u smooth recovery !


----------



## koolio

Don't get mad but my BP is usually 100/70...systolic is never higher than 120...even when on a cycle!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Take things slow, plenty of time to get healthy and get back into training later. At least you'll have (or already have gotten) all the needed testing done. At 55 I make sure I go for the daily walk with wife and Pup, which is 3.5 miles, 7000 steps, and 50-60 mins. (Very hilly neighborhood). I now look FWD to it (almost) as much as the gym, and Ive always hated cardio (I'm 55). Build health and strength from 'inside-out"...


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Yes, and take the statin if needed, especially if family history.
They prescribe it way to often, even for borderline cases (big pharma money) which is absurd, but there are those of us who benefit from it. (Family history, very high LDL and Trig's, etc). Ive seen them try to prescribe to those who have very high HDL (85, etc) normal LDL and TRigs, which brings up their total to like 250. They try to put them on statins. ("If you just kill your good HDL's you'll be in our cookie-cutter, money-making range"). :sAng_banghead2:


----------



## lycan Venom

Been a high stress period for me. Youngest brother died at 24 on my 16th wedding anniversary day. Burying him on my daughter's birthday. 

My heart attack was just high blood pressure overall and high heart rate. Always on stimulants and gear to keep me going with 5 kids. It all caught up with me just doing too much and not eating healthy, drinking water, or cardio. I have pericarditis now and it isn't fun. Been waiting on shitty health insurance and doctors to get seen by a Cardiologist. Besides all my other health b.s. torn rotator cuff, herniated disc, protatitus.. im only 35 and fucking feel like a 70+ year old..

Time for a change of lifestyle. Divorce, maybe leave the kids with the cheating wife and take a break from being the 24hr 7 days a week 8 years straight care giver to my special needs child. Everything has brought me past my mental and physical breaking points. Im holding on by a fraying thread.

I'll check back in once I get the pericarditis to go away, get stable on heart rate and blood pressure meds. Start walking and trying to get me back to normal shape and then hit the weights again.

My cholesterol is all fine and healthy luckily. It was just too much pushing my body. Little sleep and high stress. Stress is killing me.


----------



## d2r2ddd

LV, hang in there bro. 

May consider meditation?


----------

